# SuSe Linux Versions Update Online - geht das?



## exitboy (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe aktuell die SuSe 9.3 drauf. Jetzt gibt es ja schon die 10er. Kann ich das Update Online downloaden lassen und über mein bestehendes Upgraden?

Ich will das aber nicht extra auf ne CD/DVD brennen, sondern ein LiveUpdate durchführen.

Wenn ja - wie geht das? Wo im YAST?


----------

